# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Pamplona eleva el nivel de alerta a Emergencia 1 ante el riesgo de avenida del río Arga

## Jonasino

17/01/2017




> El Ayuntamiento de Pamplona ha elevado el nivel de alerta ante posibles inundaciones a Emergencia 1, una vez que el caudal del río Arga superara los 350 metros cúbicos por segundo. Aunque en un principio los informes no preveían la necesidad de activar este nivel de alerta, las fuertes precipitaciones en la cabecera del Arga han hecho variar esas previsiones iniciales. En estos momentos, el río se ha desbordado en las zonas inundables de la ciudad, Magdalena, bosque de crecida de Aranzadi, parque de Trinitarios en el entorno de Cuatrovientos y parque fluvial, en la zona de los puentes de San Pedro - Vergel y Curtidores, preparadas para acoger este tipo de avenidas.
> 
> El nivel de Emergencia 1 es el cuarto en la escala de alerta por inundaciones y se activa cuando el caudal del río supera los 350 metros cúbicos por segundo hasta los 5.000, una cifra que nunca se ha alcanzado. El nivel de emergencia está asociado a medidas concretas que se están llevando a cabo en estos momentos como la colocación de carteles informativos, megafonía y llamadas a los timbres en las calles Río Arga ,travesía Bernardino Tirapu, Arbizu (portales impares del 7 al 17 ), travesía Río Arga, Joaquín Beunza, Sarriés, Ezcároz, Jaurrieta, Oronz y Esparza de Salazar en Rochapea, la calle Santa María Vicenta en San Jorge y la calle Padre Adoain en Chantrea.
> 
> El Ayuntamiento remitió un mensaje SMS de alerta a las personas suscritas al servicio gratuito de avisos para que retiraran los vehículos aparcados en el entorno del Arga para evitar daños. En caso de no contactar con los propietarios, con este nivel de alerta se procede a retirar con la grúa los vehículos de las bolsas de aparcamiento de Rochapea o Magdalena. Asimismo, se controlan zonas como el paso inferior del tren entre avenida de san Jorge y Matadero. En estos momentos en la ciudad, las únicas afecciones al tráfico se producen en la zona de la Magdalena, donde no se puede circular por las calle Camino Viejo de Burlada y Caparroso, así como en la Vuelta de Aranzadi.
> Visita del alcalde a la zona de la Magdalena
> 
> El alcalde de Pamplona, Joseba Asiron, visitó la zona de la Magdalena para comprobar in situ la avenida del río Arga. El alcalde estuvo acompañado del concejal delegado de Seguridad Ciudadana y Convivencia, Aritz Romeo, del concejal delegado de Ciudad Habitable y Vivienda, Joxe Abaurrea, del director de Seguridad Ciudadana, Xabi Ibáñez, y del jefe de la Policía Municipal, Jesús Munárriz.
> 
> Durante una hora recorrieron el entorno del Molino de Caparroso por la margen izquierda, han cruzado por el puente de la Magdalena y han visitado también, atravesando el convento de las Josefinas, la zona del Camino Viejo de Burlada, donde mantuvo un encuentro con vecinos y vecinas que allí residen. Los viales de la Magdalena se cortaron ya al tráfico ayer por la tarde ante la previsión de la avenida del río Arga, que en esa zona se ha desbordado esta misma mañana.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...encia-1-riesgo

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2017),frfmfrfm (18-ene-2017),JMTrigos (18-ene-2017)

----------

